# Dollar Tree Tombstone Napkin Holder



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nothing special but we needed something to put on the table with the rest of the halloween stuff and thought this would be pretty easy

2 Dollar Tree Tombstones - $2.00
Scrap of wood - Free
Hot Glue & Carpenters Glue


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty clever! I bought a few of those and put them in the windowsill at the landing of my stairs.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

That's pretty neat. I might have to check the dollar store for some of those tombstones.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creative. I like it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea ..just may steal it


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Yep, I'm gonna steal that idea right out from under you... EXCELLENT.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like that GREAT JOB!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool idea! Yeah think i'll have to borrow it too!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Glad everyone likes it .. it was nice and simple easy to do .. I think the longest thing about the whole thing was waiting on the glue to dry..

And dont keep hot glue outside in the sun on a bbq.. I had to reglue it after i painted because sitting on the bbq to dry the paint actually started to remelt the hot glue..


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I am TOTALLY stealing that! I love it!


----------

